# TRM conversion in progress



## palepainter (Jul 2, 2021)

I have been working on this one the past week or so.  Jim makes a great product. this is a Coast King I picked up specifically for this kit.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 2, 2021)

palepainter said:


> I have been working on this one the past week or so.  Jim makes a great product. this is a Coast King I picked up specifically for this kit.
> View attachment 1440008
> View attachment 1440009
> 
> ...



Interesting Idea👍🏻 

It's not my thing but I see some coolness in your creative process 🤔


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 3, 2021)

I did one a few years ago on a ladies Spaceliner frame.


----------



## palepainter (Jul 3, 2021)

Here it is as of today.


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2021)

Cool


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Jul 4, 2021)

That shovel seat is creative- cool tail light.


----------



## Rusthound (Jul 5, 2021)

Who makes the kit and where can you get them?  Thanks


----------



## Duchess (Jul 5, 2021)

TRM Convertible Tanks | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

TRM Convertible Tanks  These original tanks where designed to convert girls frame bikes into a unique boy's tank bike without any modifications to the original frame! The original tank was intended for a Spaceliner bike, but it will also fit many other frames including Elgin, Rollfast, Columbia...




					thecabe.com
				





Rusthound said:


> Who makes the kit and where can you get them?  Thanks


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 5, 2021)

@palepainter  I do DIG that seat👍🏻 
Pun intended🤣


----------



## Boris (Jul 6, 2021)

Where did you get the anodized bezels for the lights?


----------



## palepainter (Jul 6, 2021)

Boris said:


> Where did you get the anodized bezels for the lights?



it is just the protective film.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 30, 2021)

Here’s one I did a few years ago. I started out with a barn find 36 girls Colson and went from there. The frame, fenders and wheels are all original paint. I matched the patina on the tank, adding the light kit Jim sells and added a horn off eBay. The “head badge” is a cloth patch I sprayed with 10 coats of satin clear poly. Fat Franks carry through the cream/brown theme.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 5, 2021)

Coolest seat idea EVER !!!!!!!!


----------

